# Are metal cap badges worn with dress uniforms in the Canadian Army?



## Veteran`s son (14 Mar 2003)

Are metal cap badges worn with dress uniforms in the Canadian Army today?

If not, when did they stop wearing these metal cap badges?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (14 Mar 2003)

Yes.  Depending on unit, they are worn in all other orders of dress too (ie on the beret, tam o‘shanter, balmoral, glengarry or caubeen) except the bush cap, on which the "combat cap badge" is worn.

I noticed some branch badges like the Logistics badge have had the metal version phased out on headgear, but some individuals seem to have retained them.  I think (at least in my unit) it would be unusual to find a cloth badge on the glengarry.

I think most infantry and armoured regiments have metal cap badges only, and don‘t even issue cloth ones.  The full colour cloth badges seem to be for the branches and supporting arms and services.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Mar 2003)

> except the bush cap, on which the "combat cap badge" is worn


now with the introduction of the cadpat field cap, the combat cap badge is no longer used.


----------



## Zoomie (15 Mar 2003)

In a large majority of armoured regiments, the cloth cap-badge is reserved for Officers‘ only.


----------



## muskrat89 (15 Mar 2003)

Same with the Artillery


----------



## Spr.Earl (15 Mar 2003)

Us poor Sapper‘s lost our metal cap badge year‘s ago which was stupid as I alway‘s wear my Beret in the field (hate the bush cap!!) if not wearing the brain bucket.
 I have three Beret‘s,one for Parade‘s,one for garrison and one for the field all due to the fact our cap badge is made of terrible material and wear‘s out very fast and Im sick and tired of having to sow on a new one!!!

                  Spr.Earl


----------



## greeves (15 Mar 2003)

Most infantry regiments, with the exception of the highlanders, have cloth cap badges for officers only.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (15 Mar 2003)

Well, in the regular force armoured corps, the only regiment that has cloth badges is the 12RBC.  The other regiments have metal ones for both men and officers. The exeption to the rule is the representatives at the Armour school who wear the RCAC badges made of cloth.

Bzz


----------



## Gryphon (16 Mar 2003)

Interesting... Comms have a cloth cap badge for NCMs, but officers have a metal/cloth cap badge mix...


----------



## Veteran`s son (1 Jan 2004)

Speaking of metal cap badges, I wonder why some regiments/units chose cloth cap badges?

In my opinion, the metal badges look much better! Weren‘t they always worn by the Canadian Army and until recently the CF?

For those of you who wear the cloth cap badge, would you prefer the metal one or does it not matter either way?


----------



## PteCamp (1 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by Veteran‘s son:
> [qb] For those of you who wear the cloth cap badge, would you prefer the metal one or does it not matter either way? [/qb]


I like the cloth cap badge actually...when i had my tri-service badge, I couldn‘t stand it. I much more prefer the cloth badge. No chance of losing it, in the field of anything.
  :warstory:


----------



## mattoigta (2 Jan 2004)

That "brass/badge" mix is Gilt. In the RHLI officers get the gilt ones, and the men get the brass.


----------



## The_Falcon (2 Jan 2004)

The Highland and Scottish (don‘t know about the Irish) units, don‘t even bother with cloth/metal capbadges (the few exceptions I have seen is in my unit one of our medics uses a fancy cloth badge for his glen, but uses the metal for his balmorral and bonnet) we all use metal badges, with the officers (and RSM) wearing lighter coloured (a tanish, salmon colour) balmoral. My unit already wears a fairly light colour balmoral in comparrison to all the other units that wear them. I have been saluted many times, and each time I have to stop from laughing my *** off.


----------



## Cpl. Williamson (2 Jan 2004)

For The Engineers The NCMS wear Clothe And Officers Stick With The Metal Cap Badges

I Heard Tell Of Western Area Units Who Issue Metal Cap Badges With The Passing Of An SQ Course
Ya Better Believe Gagetown Was Fun With Them Guys Running Around

And In Regards I believe Metal Cap Badges Are A Danger On The Demo Range And In Theatre of Op


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Jan 2004)

"For The Engineers The NCMS wear Clothe And Officers Stick With The Metal Cap Badges"

Actually both NCM‘s and Officers wear cloth cap badges.

Commissioned officers wear the wire embroidered capbadge.  All other ranks wear the loom embroidered cloth capbadge.


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (2 Jan 2004)

Behold, only the Argylls would be different and have PLASTIC cap badges for our Balmorals and Metal one‘s for our Glens.  We are the only Regiment that I know of that has PLASTIC cap badges.  They really suck because they break all the time.


----------



## Thompson_JM (2 Jan 2004)

well you argyles have always been a special bunch    


with the CSS trades we have two types of cloth badges.

Log Officers have a thicker fatter one... (good example of you are what you wear!!    )

and we Troops have a thinner simpler looking badge.. 

personally Id like to see a metal Log Badge for Parades. or as i said before. the old peak caps with a metal trade badge on it perhaps.. 

but thats just me. and im sure alot of the older members probabbly couldnt stand them.


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (2 Jan 2004)

One thing that ticks an Argyll off is when people spell it Argyle.  We aren‘t socks.


----------



## The_Falcon (2 Jan 2004)

Ha Ha forgot about the Argyll plastic capbadge. I was working in Meaford in Summer 2001 with some of your guys, which is about the same time you started wearing the Balmorals with these Plastic things on them. Every one gave them a hard time cause of it. No offence but you should find the genius who came up with that idea and give him a good swift kick in ***.


----------



## Thompson_JM (3 Jan 2004)

My Apologies Ellison. It wasnt intentional. 

Argyll eh? you would think i‘d have know that eh?


well at least i didnt call you an Ash Can. 

(this is the part where you can retort with "Circus Battalion"  )

just kidding man.. you guys rock. and if i had gone infantry, id have gone Highlander.


----------

